# Schwinn Tiger Question



## kodyind (Aug 5, 2014)

I am looking at a late 1962 Schwinn tiger, the Schwinn catalog shows painted fenders, this one has chrome, it is a late 1962 bike so is it possible the Schwinn put chrome fenders on it, the 1963 tigers have chrome fenders, the man tells me he bought it new and did not have the fenders changed


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 5, 2014)

The serial numbers were stamped on the rear dropouts (headtubes, bottom brackets) before the frames were built. The date associated with the serial number is the day that number was stamped and recorded. If the frame has a mid November or later 62 serial number, the bike without a doubt would be a 1963 model and more than likely assembled in 1963.


----------



## spoker (Aug 8, 2014)

a pic would nelp if the braces are scwhinn they could have been changed out even at the dealers,tha catalogs shows how thwy were stock,the more accesories and thinds[like chtome fenders] the more the dealer made,the markup on whole schwinn bikes was not very high so the dealer had incentive to sell addons etc


----------

